# Northern Ireland leaves UK before the vote



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Well done Sky Sport........ TWITS


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Unfortunately people whose grasp of the realities of the world they live in is as tenuous as that will be allowed to vote next week Terry.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Sky Sports is a sports channel and we shouldn't expect much in the way of geo-political competence.

CNBC on the other hand is supposed to be a knowledgeable and informed channel, particularly in the area of financial matters.
Skip the boring bit and go to 7:00 in the above clip for a serious display of ignorance on a matter the presenters should be familiar with :surprise::surprise:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Jeez! :surprise:

I hope he was the sports guy....

Graham :smile2:


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Jean-Luc said:


> Sky Sports is a sports channel and we shouldn't expect much in the way of geo-political competence.
> 
> CNBC on the other hand is supposed to be a knowledgeable and informed channel, particularly in the area of financial matters.
> Skip the boring bit and go to 7:00 in the above clip for a serious display of ignorance on a matter the presenters should be familiar with :surprise::surprise:


Brilliant Jean-Luc, what a bunch of eejits. :surprise::surprise:

Terry


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

He jumps in with an idiotic question and then instead of quickly recognising his error, dropping it and moving on he develops the theme and continues to make a fool of himself. I'd be surprised if he's still working there.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

erneboy said:


> Unfortunately people whose grasp of the realities of the world they live in is as tenuous as that will be allowed to vote next week Terry.


I've noticed that also :wink2:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

GEMMY said:


> I've noticed that also :wink2:


About time.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

erneboy said:


> About time.


Actually preferred not to mention it to you for some time


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

erneboy said:


> I'd be surprised if he's still working there.


I wouldn't.

It's America, and most of the viewers have never heard of Ireland . . . and if one in a million could find it on the globe I would be very surprised.

If the daft sods didn't all talk at once they might learn something - but probably not!!

Dave :grin2:

P.S. And they have the most powerful nation on earth . . . and Donald Trump lives there!!!!!! :surprise:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

It's OK Tony, I'm very pleased for you.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Jean-Luc said:


> Sky Sports is a sports channel and we shouldn't expect much in the way of geo-political competence.
> 
> CNBC on the other hand is supposed to be a knowledgeable and informed channel, particularly in the area of financial matters.
> Skip the boring bit and go to 7:00 in the above clip for a serious display of ignorance on a matter the presenters should be familiar with :surprise::surprise:


I knew Americans were geographically dumb - but not *that* dumb - and it was all of them and on a financial channel FFS.

I thought 'your man' did very well to keep his cool, and not burst out laughng:laugh:

That clip should have gone viral.

Geoff


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Zebedee said:


> It's America, and most of the viewers have never heard of Ireland . . .


EH? ...most of the buggers *THINK* the are Irish...or Scottish :grin2:

Graham :grin2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

GMJ said:


> EH? ...most of the buggers *THINK* the are Irish...or Scottish :grin2:
> 
> Graham :grin2:


They have huge St.Patrick Day's marches.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

GMJ said:


> EH? ...most of the buggers *THINK* the are Irish...or Scottish :grin2:
> Graham :grin2:


That doesn't mean they have the faintest idea where Ireland or Scotland are.

If you didn't know better you could swear this was a set up!!!






Dave :crying:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Graham :grin2:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

dghr272 said:


> Well done Sky Sport........ TWITS


Remember when a certain mobile phone company took their billboard adverts to the south of Ireland? -

"The future is bright, the future is Orange."

It played rather better in the north!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Zebedee said:


> That doesn't mean they have the faintest idea where Ireland or Scotland are.
> 
> If you didn't know better you could swear this was a set up!!!
> 
> ...


Are there any Members on here who have a knowledge, either as Teachers or Parents, of the Curriculun in US schools for Geography? Or even if they have such a subject.

If it exists how much covers non-US territories? Is it just physical geography or does it include economic and political geography.

I suspect the UK curriculum is now slimmer than 4 decades ago.

Geoff


----------

